# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Men always have better friends....

## mohammad qasaimeh

Men always have better friends....




They will stand by you, no matter what....!!! 




Here's an example:-






Friends of Women:

A wife was not at home for a whole night.

So she tells her husband the very next morning,

that she stayed at her (girl) friend's apartment overnight.

So the husband calls 10 of her best (girl) friends and

none of them confirmed that she was with them.





Friends of Men:

A husband was not at home for a whole night.

So he tells his wife the very next morning,

that he stayed at his friend's apartment over night.

So the wife calls 10 of his best friends and 5 of them confirmed that

he stayed at their apartments that night and

another 5 claimed that he is still with them!!

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:   Swalfoh

----------


## ابو العبد

you nailed it man>>>>>. :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

very funny  

 but i want to know why you wrote ''very''  there


So he tells his wife the very next morning

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> very funny  
> 
>  but i want to know why you wrote ''very''  there
> 
> 
> So he tells his wife the very next morning



it is not written by me 
but very here mean the immediate next morning

----------


## ayman

> it is not written by me 
> but very here mean the immediate next morning


  there is no need for  it  next morning more than enough

 thank you  :Smile:

----------


## ajluni top

Good 
thank u
Mr, Ayman is right
there's no need for very

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  

The same result

----------


## ayman

> Good 
> thank u
> Mr, Ayman is right
> there's no need for very


thanks man for your support

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

*it was not written by me*

----------

